# Replacement Bezel For



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is there sucha thing? or is there an easy way to refurb one ??????????


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Which bezel do you have; there's loads of different ones....

I have some 'spares' from Amphibs that I've killed during surgery...

Have you got a picture? That would help.

(Just 'cos some of my Amphibias passed away during servicing doesn't mean I don't still think that they're the best cheapies since sliced white.)

(Not that I like sliced white. But it is cheap).


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> Which bezel do you have; there's loads of different ones....
> 
> I have some 'spares' from Amphibs that I've killed during surgery...
> 
> ...


here it is...

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o93/mrt...0/vosdivblk.jpg


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that I have a good one of these; PM me your details and I'll dig it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> I think that I have a good one of these; PM me your details and I'll dig it out when I get home tonight.


thats very kind of you chris.....i'll pm you


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bit of a mistake on my part; I had a very good original bezel of this type which I appear to have given away recently...

I can offer you any of the three shown, one is a fair original, the other two are of the later type, in very good/mint condition, which also look good on the Amphibias



The later ones look like this on an amphibia like yours...



(I quite like this look; bit softer...)

Let me know if any of them are suitable, I'll stick one in the post.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> Bit of a mistake on my part; I had a very good original bezel of this type which I appear to have given away recently...
> 
> I can offer you any of the three shown, one is a fair original, the other two are of the later type, in very good/mint condition, which also look good on the Amphibias
> 
> ...


that looks great chris....its very kind of you thank you....

shawn


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem; I'll post it in the morning.


----------

